# Waiting for the fall run



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Still waiting for the fall run of Spanish macs and kings. Caught 2 Spanish Tuesday evening at Pensacola beach pier, which is about what I averaged last week. Haven't caught any kings since spring. 

Seems like the fall run is later this year. Not sure if that's my imagination, or it may be the very hot summer has delayed the cooling of the water.

Regardless, I'm thankful we haven't had any hurricanes so far.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The main part of the beach run is usually around third week October.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Been slaying Spanish in the sound


----------



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

What is the sound?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

He's talking about the Intercoastal Waterway and usually it refers to areas outside the main bays.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They have caught quite a few kings in the past week at Navarre Pier and the Panama City piers. A few blackfin and mahi are showing up as well.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Bravo87 said:


> Been slaying Spanish in the sound


 what are u catching them on may i ask?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey tarpondan, has Pensacola pier been catching any blue fish?


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Randall, haven't seen any blues lately. Lots of remoras, though!


----------



## FishLady (Mar 27, 2014)

We will be camped near Panama City Beach for a whole week while passing through the panhandle headed for central Florida for the winter and I intend to do some fishing at one of the piers there. Hope by then things will be pretty warmed up as far as the kings biting. I've never caught a king mackerel and would sooooo love to feel what that is like to have one at the end of my line!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I just had a buddy tell me how he makes blue fish dip. I told him if I have any blues that get past being shark bait I would have him make some. I don't think the blues have came in thick just yet.


----------

